# Expobar dual boiler + Baratza sette 270



## The Buff Barista (May 1, 2016)

I think this is an amazing set-up for £1500 price range

if you are a skilled and knowledgeable barista you can make espresso better than 95% of the coffee shops imo


----------



## Fleeds (Feb 17, 2017)

How are you liking the sette? How much of an upgrade over the mignon has it been? Just wondering as both of those grinders are currently on my radar as an upgrade from my sage one.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

solid setup for the price range


----------



## traidoco (Feb 1, 2017)

How are you liking the Expobar? Really looking into getting one! Which version did you get?


----------

